# Service below base flood elevation, V-zone



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

Dunnelectric said:


> Never had to raise a Meter Service and Main Disconnects above BFE in Key Largo, FL before last week. Building Dept. says FEMA allows no electrical equipment below BFE. I know this can't be completely true since we have electric in marinas and residences such as boat lifts and controls, fuel dispensers, saltwater pumps, shore power pedestals, etc. BFE at the meter pole is 9' above grade so I'll need to have a platform built in the front yard. Also pool panel, pumps, heaters, etc. are now expected to be above BFE, too. (Platform for that, as well) Was Florida Building Code changed or is my AHJ out to lunch?


Here in louisiana that can be the case on one side of the street, and not the other. Doesn't seem to be any consistency or logic to it. I've had to do it.


----------



## fiddler (Jun 2, 2010)

Dealing with a simaler situation right now. For what it's worth 2009 IBC. *G1001.6 Protection of mechanical, plumbing and electrical systems.* Mechanical, plumbing and electrical systems, including plumbing fixtures, shall be elevated to or above the design _flood_ elevation. *

Exception: *Electrical systems, equipment and components, and heating, ventilating, air conditioning, and plumbing appliances, plumbing fixtures, duct systems and other service equipment shall be permitted to be located below the design _flood_ elevation provided that they are designed and installed to prevent water from entering or accumulating within the components and to resist hydrostatic and hydrodynamic loads and stresses, including the effects of buoyancy, during the occurrence of flooding to the design flood elevation in compliance with the flood-resistant construction requirements of this code. Electrical wiring systems shall be permitted to be located below the design flood elevation provided they conform to the provisions of NFPA 70.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

FL has gotten to the point that they want to regulate and tax everything


----------

